# Photobucket



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

As you can see from my signature and just about every picture I've ever posted on the forum, Photobucket has a new pricing structure. As far as I can tell, if you pay about $10/month, you get to use Photobucket to post photos to forums.

I have a couple other cloud photo-hosting services I use and will experiment. In the meantime, what hosting services are you all using?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a plurk account for other things. I just upload there and grab the URLS to post here. They never go away, and even if I don't actually post them TO plurk, the url is valid.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I like imgur all right. It has some basic editing options and you can get links to a few different sizes of the photos, and you don't have to post anything publicly if you don't want to.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was wrong. Only the $39.99/month option allows you to post to forums. 

https://www.ghacks.net/2017/06/30/photobucket-now-charges-399-for-third-party-hosted-images/


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Imgur works great and is pretty easy. 

Now I have to find my signature photo.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It's not real easy to extract photos from Photobucket and load them in Imgur.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I use Flickr. With 2,408 photos and videos, I've used a smidge less than 1.5% of 1TB of free storage. 

2017-6-28 Birds, Lily, & See-See DSC_0988 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Pipsmom (Dec 24, 2015)

I switched to 
https://postimage.io/

Free and even resizes and given numerous codes for posting your images


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

I use Photobucket but it has been free. Perhaps that is about to change?


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I ran out of storage so I paid for the cheapest increase on Photobucket and I'm posting pictures just fine.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It seems likely it will change, without warning, very soon.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I noticed that it just randomly required payment to post to forums. I guess I'll be saying goodbye to Photobucket. I've had it for like 10 years, too. Thanks all for other suggestions!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have always used Photobucket and have never been charged for posting to forums or anywhere else.


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm sad that Photobucket is going this route, I've had my account for over a decade, too.

I actually use Google Photos, you can right click to copy the image address when you preview and direct link to it...but it's a l-o-o-o-n-g url. Too long to use for my signature image here. So, I'm backing up all of my Photobucket images and will be watching for the day when my signature photo image link dies.

Kyllobernese, they're definitely making the change a rolling one, I haven't been effected yet but I'm sure all accounts will be frozen in due time


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been paying $20 a year for unlimited hosting with Photobucket because of the sheer number of photos I had posted to forums used up my free bandwidth a long time ago. But now I will have to pay more just to post them? That would suck and I'm also not happy with how trashy Photocucket's user interface has been lately, nearly impossible to use on my smartphone even which should be easy.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Keechak said:


> I have been paying $20 a year for unlimited hosting with Photobucket because of the sheer number of photos I had posted to forums used up my free bandwidth a long time ago. But now I will have to pay more just to post them? That would suck and I'm also not happy with how trashy Photocucket's user interface has been lately, nearly impossible to use on my smartphone even which should be easy.


Not only will you be unable to post from Photobucket to a forum (unless you are wiling to pay $400/year) but all of the photos you already posted will be replaced by the friendly message that looks remarkably like randsomware and you'll find it very challenging to transfer your Photobucket photos to a new host. 

Right now, Photobucket appears to be down altogether. 

I have all of my photos stored on redundant external hard drives, so they're not lost (just invisible on forums) and, if the Photobucket site again becomes operational, you'll be able to access your photos there. You just won't be able to do anything with them.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

They removed the ransomware messages and replaced them with the more familiar:










We're going to start seeing this all over the forum.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Photobucket has been a pain in the butt for a year or more now...with the ads and popups. It's been taking 5 times longer to upload (or God forbid EDIT) anything. 
I heard about Postimage dot org (the one pipsmom mentioned) on a different forum - I've been playing around with it a little, and it seems really easy and fast.
There are better options out there than Photobucket, but it's just plain evil of them to blank out pictures already uploaded and used on forums. Photobucket can bite me. I'm not giving them a dime.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I started with Photobucket, but always found it kind of awkward. Probably 98% of all my pictures are on Flickr. I've reached the point where I only used Photobucket for things that I wanted to share on a forum, but didn't necessarily want to share with the entire world.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a free account with photobucket and still have been able to post pictures to the forum recently.. I never purchased a paid account because they started trying to force people to buy a plan by doing all the adds so free accounts would be a miserable impossible experience. Never wanted to give money to a company that would be such but holes to get paid customers or trust a company like that. I hope I can get my photos back on to my new computers hard drive..


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

What a foolish move on their part. I can't imagine the number of users they're going to lose over this.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

lol they got me... no I can't afford to pay that kind of money.. they must be on the verge of folding completely to need that much money.. Did download my album back to my computer.. At least that was one easy step (it's on the right hand side middle of the screen) just click on download and it will put it in a zip file .. Just need to go back through and get my videos one by one .... get that funny feeling they may just close down completely suddenly...

I think photoshop software the personal low end $$$ version comes comes with cloud photo sharing ???


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Jeesh if they were hard up for money you would think they would do a dollar a month. That would add up with all their users rather then losing 90% of their users. 



Posted from photobucket. I have not used them for edits for years and with the changes in their format over the years, I did pay for the no ads which was like $20.00 or something


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

All the photos I take with my phone automatically sync to Google Photos so that's what I use. The URLs are long, but that hasn't caused me any issues. I also have a Flikr account.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

All of my photos on my phone automatically go to google photos but is there a way to get the URL link using a phone? I can only find it if I log in on a computer not on my phone app..


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

lauren17 said:


> All of my photos on my phone automatically go to google photos but is there a way to get the URL link using a phone? I can only find it if I log in on a computer not on my phone app..


I always do it on my PC anyway, but there is a "create link" option in the app. Go to the specific photo you'd like to share, hit the share icon, and "create link". I've never shared photos this way, but it is a way to get the URL..... I will try it here with a random photo though.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ETA1: working on it
ETA2: So basically, it's not possible to do from the app, you'd have to manually navigate to Photos using the web browser on your phone and then follow the regular PC instructions: http://www.rainsberger.ca/2016/02/19/direct-link-to-image-in-google-photos-for-html-image-tag/


----------

